
Org as a Word Processor - lelf
http://www.howardism.org/Technical/Emacs/orgmode-wordprocessor.html
======
sndean
Somewhat related: I was amazed how easy it is to make a good looking pdf with
code snippets from LaTeX in Org-mode. It makes it look like you've spent a lot
of time on it..

[http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/languages/ob-
doc-L...](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/languages/ob-doc-
LaTeX.html)

------
melling
Sublime and vim have org support. I have them listed in my notes:

[https://github.com/melling/EditorNotes/blob/master/org-
mode....](https://github.com/melling/EditorNotes/blob/master/org-mode.org)

I have an Atom package listed too but I'm not sure how good it is.

~~~
Derbasti
While impressive, these only scratch the surface of what org-mode can do. For
example, they lack the spreadsheet, the time tracker, the agenda, and the
export framework. Still, even just supporting the basic syntax is useful.

~~~
Lio
For the export framework, is there something that Org-mode supplies that
Pandoc wouldn't?

Vim (and I would expect the others also) has good support for Pandoc.

~~~
Derbasti
LOADS! Time tracking, calendars, spreadsheets, tagging and searching, ...

------
mumphster
Definitely check out spacemacs [0] for some really great org-mode defaults
after adding the org-mode layer [1]. This has been my go to editor on
windows/linux/osx for quite a few months now and its great.

[0]
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs)
[1]
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/tree/master/layers/org](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/tree/master/layers/org)

~~~
evanriley
In general how do you feel about spacemacs in the long term? I've been looking
to learn emacs and spacemacs looks like a great starting point, but after
awhile would you look to creating an emacs config specifically for you, or
does spacemacs leave enough freedom to do what you want after you've gotten
used to everything?

~~~
bigmanwalter
Spacemacs uses a "layers" feature which sort of groups together different
packages from all over the emacs ecosystem into somewhat cohesive all-
inclusive-packages. Things like layers for specific languages which would
include syntax hilighting, code completion, snippets, etc...

Generally, this makes things super convenient for you. It takes a fraction of
the effort and research to get a new language or feature going.

It also means that if you need something different from the defaults, it's
another thing to learn how to modify a layer to suit your needs (not as simple
as I had hoped). Also, if the package you want isn't available as a layer, you
have to create your own custom layer for it. This gets you trying to think
about organizing your packages, which while maybe useful, can be a big time
sink too.

Using it for about 3 months now, it's quickly become my go-to editor. I'm very
happy with the defaults provided by spacemacs layers, and haven't yet felt the
need to modify them much. I did look into it once and got scared away. All the
customizations I've made are in regard to Emacs defaults themselves, and fit
nicely into my .spacemacs file.

Learning emacs and vim from decades old documentation is quite a journey. Keep
an eye out for Stackoverflow answers. They tend to be the most up to date and
relevant.

~~~
throwanem
> Learning emacs and vim from decades old documentation is quite a journey.

Can't speak for Vim, but the Emacs documentation has hardly succumbed to the
sort of obsolescence your description of it implies. (It's also built in to
the editor, and reachable via M-x info.) You might want to take a look at it,
before you go on consigning novices unfortunate enough to heed your bad advice
to the hell that is Stack Overflow. (And if you're going to point people in
even that general direction, at least point them at Emacs SE, which unlike SO
isn't overrun with garbage and lies.)

~~~
bigmanwalter
Emacs documentation is good for exploring modes, but I found StackOverflow way
better when I have no idea what the name of the feature I'm looking for even
is.

~~~
throwanem
Apropos and describe-{function,variable,key} argument expansion can help a lot
here.

